# I want a divorce but he doesn't



## nolovehome (Jan 27, 2013)

I've wanted one for a long time, but every time I bring it up, it's like world war III. We are not happy, I just wish he would want it, too.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Where do you live that you can't file yourself and get a divorce?


----------



## nolovehome (Jan 27, 2013)

I live in Ohio. It's not that I couldn't, but it would be easier if I could just leave, but this is my house. I've lived in it for almost 11 years. We've been married for 2. I would like him to leave but I think he's gotten comfortable with the family life, but, yet, unhappy.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

*Call for an appointment with a divorce attorney next week*, the first appointment is USUALLY free.

_Under Ohio law, a house owned prior to a marriage is the separate property of the spouse-owner, and does NOT automatically become half-owned by the other spouse upon marriage. Whether the other spouse acquires any interest in it at all must be determined on a case-by-case basis, including such matters as who paid the mortgage (and from what funds) during the course of the marriage._

Found the above, on the internet (I am NOT an attorney).



> I would like him to leave but I think he's gotten comfortable with the family life


 *Why does what *HE* wants matter MORE to you than what *YOU* want?*


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

If you've already told him the next thing to do is file. The judge will figure it all out for you two.


----------



## AlmostYoung (May 24, 2012)

Only 2 years? Yikes.

Why are you so sure that divorce is your ticket to happiness?


----------

